# Very curious Chicago Cycle Supply bike



## 37fleetwood (Nov 5, 2012)

Ok Schwinn aficionados, how would you go about explaining this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pre...260?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2577609cd4


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 5, 2012)

Headbadges are attached with removable fasteners(?).   Besides... you're the Huffman guy, YOU explain it!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe the seller swapped the badge to appeal to more buyers (I am being serious).
Chris


----------



## chitown (Nov 5, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Maybe the seller swapped the badge to appeal to more buyers (I am being serious).
> Chris




Chris, try using a more serious font... like times new roman or something formal like...

But no special font is needed for me to agree with your theory of badge swapping. It's happening in Chicago as we speak... or type...

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/3386536088.html


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 5, 2012)

Interesting theories but it was pulled out of an estate sale and is supposedly un-altered, at least in the last 50 years or so.
want my theory? this is an early postwar Huffman. Huffman was one of two manufacturers allowed to make bikes during the war. everyone wanted to start selling stuff as soon as possible at the war's end. I'm going to guess this is a legit bike purchased by Chicago Cycle from Huffman in mid to late 1945 to sell until the new Schwinns came rolling out. this really is probably a very rare Chicago Cycle Supply badged 1945/46 Huffman.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 5, 2012)

I thank him for the quality headtube shot. My thoughts are that the badge screws look pretty chewed up and have likely been removed from a bike at one time. You can also see some yellow paint on the one as if it were on a housepainted Schwinn and transplanted over to this here Huffman.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 5, 2012)

*Agreed - look at the screws*



jpromo said:


> I thank him for the quality headtube shot. My thoughts are that the badge screws look pretty chewed up and have likely been removed from a bike at one time. You can also see some yellow paint on the one as if it were on a housepainted Schwinn and transplanted over to this here Huffman.




Scott - I saw this & was waiting for you to see it -- NICE -- Every seller has a good story when they want to sell for top dollar - " Estate sale ........ Never touched " -- whatever -- the screws are definitely touched - story is gone down a few notches in my book -- nice bike though - clear some space & make it happen -- it's all you -- people always think you are riding a Schwinn anyways - right -- I will end this with a quote from Walt " Solid Gold Baby "


----------



## OldRider (Nov 5, 2012)

chitown said:


> Chris, try using a more serious font... like times new roman or something formal like...
> 
> But no special font is needed for me to agree with your theory of badge swapping. It's happening in Chicago as we speak... or type.
> 
> Chi, isn't that a SilverKing? Thats a helluva deal if it is what I think it is........jump on it!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 5, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> Interesting theories but it was pulled out of an estate sale and is supposedly un-altered, at least in the last 50 years or so.
> want my theory? this is an early postwar Huffman. Huffman was one of two manufacturers allowed to make bikes during the war. everyone wanted to start selling stuff as soon as possible at the war's end. I'm going to guess this is a legit bike purchased by Chicago Cycle from Huffman in mid to late 1945 to sell until the new Schwinns came rolling out. this really is probably a very rare Chicago Cycle Supply badged 1945/46 Huffman.




Was that guard produced postwar?
Thought it was a 40-41 thing.
Chris


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 5, 2012)

*silverking*

_"Chi, isn't that a SilverKing? Thats a helluva deal if it is what I think it is........jump on it!"_


A very special Silverking marketed by Schwinn before they were authorized to manufacture bikes of their own.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 5, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Was that guard produced postwar?
> Thought it was a 40-41 thing.
> Chris




I'm sure that right after the war they were putting whatever they had together. there have vbeen a few '46 Huffmans posted and they're mostly prewar parts on their postwar frame, and a mix of chrome and blackout stuff.

and I agree, it may very well be that the badge was swapped, I just thought the auction was funny, but it still may have come that way, not 100% likely, but still an interesting thought.

and I'm not buying any more bikes at the moment, so this one's up for grabs to any of you Schwinn guys who are looking for that ultra rare Schwinn!


----------



## vincev (Nov 5, 2012)

chitown said:


> Chris, try using a more serious font... like times new roman or something formal like...
> 
> But no special font is needed for me to agree with your theory of badge swapping. It's happening in Chicago as we speak... or type...
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/3386536088.html




I saw that Chi. ,and Dave worries about vote fraud.lol


----------



## chitown (Nov 6, 2012)

vincev said:


> I saw that Chi. ,and Dave worries about vote fraud.lol




Now we just need a connection between all the recent vote fraud with badge swapping. Who would benefit most from these actions??? I say the Anti Masonic Party. Haven't heard much from them lately. They must be laying low until the time is right. Well, we're on to your vote fraud badge swap master plan!

Well, my research is done on this subject, time for an early morning vote... before my afternoon vote.

Chris

oh, here is some more info on the culprits:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-Masonic_Party






OldRider said:


> Chi, isn't that a SilverKing? Thats a helluva deal if it is what I think it is........jump on it!




I only know the pre war stuff with SK's,This looks like one of those Spaceliners. Nice bike for sure but that Lincoln shouldn't be there.


----------

